# ikariam its War!!



## Dopey

This guy is attacking me, im am going to try and coordinate an attack on Sunday, i have had offers of ships etc, at lest 10 of them so far, i have my own fleet of them too, i should be able to have about 10 by then too, (i lost a few in the battle) this give people time at lest if they want to join in the pillage to build up an army and fleet, my coordinates are Reineos [79:39]

He is not in an alliance, and im hoping we have enough resource polled together to attack all 3 of his islands

his coordinates are

I'm looking around and as far as i can see he has only the 3 towns? unless i have missed 1 or 2 can you double check for me please 
2X 80:37 
PolisM levle 15
CpolisM Level 10
& then one on island 80:36 Bpolisw level 13


----------



## Dopey

Andy Cap

At your disposal i have the following
Army
7 Phlanx
14 Swordsmen
20 Slingers
1 Cook
1 Doctor
4 Rams

Navy
6 Ram
3 Ballista
3 Flamethrower

Al-53

I have 10 ships I can send for you...just give the word.....I

Gandi

15 ships deployed to Polis M Enuos[80:37]

he has 2 towns there so others that block attack don't mix them up


----------



## handicap7

We need as many people on board with this as we can please, as the furthest away may have to start sending out troops and ships much earlier than others if we want to arrive at similar times.

I have sent out a spy to each town they have so hopefully i may find out something from one of them before discovery!


----------



## Gandi

As im so far away and have no internet at home for a few weeks im sending in 15 ships to block one of his towns for a few days lol


----------



## Dopey

Gandi is going to block Enuos[80:37] Polis M with 15 ships


----------



## handicap7

Gandi said:


> As im so far away and have no internet at home for a few weeks im sending in 15 ships to block one of his towns for a few days lol


How far away are you from him Gandi?


----------



## Gandi

20 hrs for the blockade 13 for an army


----------



## Gandi

Also im debating sending in an advanced army to water him down abit, around 100 troops


----------



## Dopey

And i though Gandi was a man of words not war :devil:

Go on give it to him!! with 3 islands he has a lot to lose


----------



## handicap7

As he has his towns so close together i think a co-ordinated attack on all 3 islands at the same time will not allow him to deploy to assist his other towns.
What do you think?


----------



## Gandi

Im sending in 15 ships and around 150 troops + 2 rams and some catapults lol, only due to the fact i wont be able to coordinate any attacks due to my distance and lack of tinterweb. Altho they wont arrive for 20+ hrs TBH, i mite even send the troops in friday and just blockade him for a while, gunna spy him first tho.

Im gunna massacre his town PolisM, and take all is women back to my town lol


----------



## Dopey

Don't forget to pillage his dancing pole


----------



## Dopey

so give me the exact time your troops and fleet arrive (our time not German time) then we have some coordination then


----------



## Gandi

im just getting all my troops on one island then ill send teh whole lot out and give you a time


----------



## Dopey

Gandi said:


> im just getting all my troops on one island then ill send teh whole lot out and give you a time


Ok with the other guys we can then attack the other 2 islands, seems like you have that one covered ((80:37) PolisM)

I will ask the others to concentrate on 88:37 CpolisM and 80:36 BpolisW

Who wants to take on the other 2?


----------



## Gandi

So im attacking 80.37 PolisM


----------



## Al-53

hit his 2 big cities....I would guess his armies are those 2 ...see if he has a sulphur island..thats the one to hit since its his feed to building up a navy and army....if we win then occupy it....blockade the harbors also.....
sending out some ships soon and building up swordsman with bronze swords and slingers with BIG balls....and phalax with bronze spears



AL


----------



## Gandi

I will be sending 15ish ships and over 150 troops but i probs wont be doing this till midday on Friday due to internet issues. Im attacking 80.37 PolisM

The Blockade will take aprox 20 hrs to arrive and the troops aprox 13 hrs. If any one else whats to join my attack feel free, but i think youll be better off coordinating with each other and ill stand alone (poxy no internet in new house) with my large army lol.

Also ill be keeping my ships there until Monday when ill have finished researching Governor so then ill take over his island good and propa.


Happy Killing all alliance members, oh and Take no Prisoners!!!!!!


----------



## Dopey

Yea you have more than a fleet to cover that....and then some!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Al-53

check the surrounding sulphur islands to see if he has a colony there...we need to hit that..thats his army base if he has one

AL


----------



## handicap7

I have scoured the surrounding sulphur islands and i can't find a town of theirs on any of them.


----------



## Gandi

handicap7 said:


> I have scoured the surrounding sulphur islands and i can't find a town of theirs on any of them.


TBH sulphur is freely available via the Trading Post at very little cost, i dont have a sulphur island but have 3 island and a very large army to boot, i just buy in sulphur as and when i need it.

If he has 3 high level islands you wanna hit his glass island as he will be making lots of cash from glass sales with which he will be buying in any sulphur he needs.

I know this as thats what i do, altho i sell lots of wine too


----------



## Dopey

Its seems to be the 3 island then? he must have a death wish?


----------



## Dopey

He only (from what i can see) has 1 wine and 2 stone, he attacked me (glass) so maybe that's what he is after?


----------



## handicap7

I have just sent 16 asstd ships to blockade the harbour on Laurios 80:36 Polisw they will arrive in 1day 6 hours and i will be sending in troops as soon as it is safe to do so, Troops will take 12 1/2 hours to arrive so i will co-ordinate them to arrive while i am blocking his harbour.
Although i am level 9 and he is level 13, i could probably do with some support!!:thumb:


----------



## Dopey

handicap7 said:


> I have just sent 16 asstd ships to blockade the harbour on Laurios 80:36 Polisw they will arrive in 1day 6 hours and i will be sending in troops as soon as it is safe to do so, Troops will take 12 1/2 hours to arrive so i will co-ordinate them to arrive while i am blocking his harbour.
> Although i am level 9 and he is level 13, i could probably do with some support!!:thumb:


anyone want to block Enuos[80:37] CpolishW ?? this is his last stronghold, then all 3 are blocked then, i can split my fleet up and go to the weakest points, and then send the units in to finish him off


----------



## Dopey

Gandi has it covered on the one island PolisM (80:37) and like he says he can then take it over for himself,

handicap7 could do with some back up @ Laurios 80:36 Polisw just for safety sake,

so its just CploisM 80:37 left, i will send all that i have (about 10 ships) and the rest of my units

Can anyone back the 2 of us up? with ships and units please?


----------



## handicap7

My spies have had a nosey round the three towns.
Very strange!
The results are.
bpolisw 80:36 0 Troops 0 Fleet
cpolism 80:37 0 Troops 0 Fleet
polism 80:37 0 Troops 0 Fleet

WTF


----------



## Dopey

Possible he could have sold them all? and has tried to cut his losses? i will do a pillage now and see what happens, but then again its possible he wants that and will pillage me at the same time? what do you think i should do?


----------



## Stan

I can send a few in to see what hapens


----------



## Dopey

well you wont lose anything i suppose go on give is a bash


----------



## Al-53

handicap7 said:


> My spies have had a nosey round the three towns.
> Very strange!
> The results are.
> bpolisw 80:36 0 Troops 0 Fleet
> cpolism 80:37 0 Troops 0 Fleet
> polism 80:37 0 Troops 0 Fleet
> 
> WTF


he may have sent them off to another side and then bring them back to attack..or its a glitch in the game

AL

PS..I believe I read some where you can get a script to use on here legal that finds people by the name and island.....do a search for Ikariam scripts...I seen something on it in the forum there


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> he may have sent them off to another side and then bring them back to attack..or its a glitch in the game
> 
> AL
> 
> PS..I believe I read some where you can get a script to use on here legal that finds people by the name and island.....do a search for Ikariam scripts...I seen something on it in the forum there


Is it this one

http://ikariam.immortal-nights.com/ikaworld/

i got a message off him this am



> Nope don't mind at all I'm not really playing on this world farm me if you want I was just trying to get rid of ships and have fun doing it
> 
> On the 02.07.2008 16:04 Dopey wrote::
> > Knock,Knock, I'm just sending a few of the boys to visit your town, hope you don't mind?


Somehow that just don't ring true, when you have built a town up to 10 and 13 and have 3 of them, but who knows, at least Gandi will have his island anyway, and if anyone had Governor status to take an island over, they can take the other 2 islands, there only 4 hours away from DW Islands so handy to have for mining as a supplement


----------



## Dopey

F.A.O. Gandi

the governor functionality is not working, so you can't 'occupy' a town


----------



## handicap7

Has Gandi attacked him yet? what did he find?
I have fleet and troops on the way, however i am very suspicious of this character.


----------



## Stan

handicap7 said:


> Has Gandi attacked him yet? what did he find?
> I have fleet and troops on the way, however i am very suspicious of this character.


Mine are on the way also.


----------



## Dopey

Just pillage him for what he has, Gandi wont be back till Monday i think


----------



## Stan

job done


----------



## Dopey

What did you get?


----------



## handicap7

Mine are on the way back with, 3000 in gold, 500 wood and 300 wine.
Not much for 2 days work!!!


----------



## Dopey

Keeps them off the street though!! lol


----------



## finallyanameica

fenerbahçe on 88:14 pillaged me last night - the first night that I was set up! 
feel free to hammer him guys - he only sent slingers against me se he aint got much.


----------



## handicap7

I will have a look later and see what can be done.


----------



## finallyanameica

Ta. I'm going to hammer him myself, but cant do it till tomorrow as I have to wait for troops to be sent from my other towns


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica said:


> fenerbahçe on 88:14 pillaged me last night - the first night that I was set up!
> feel free to hammer him guys - he only sent slingers against me se he aint got much.


Hes not of that island check again the name and island


----------



## Dopey

its Keywios[88:48]

sending 8 ships


----------



## finallyanameica

yep, sorry, my bad


----------



## Dopey

Ok he has no troops at all, just make a few stone throwers, and pillage him, your aloud to bash him 6 time in a day his wall is only 13%


----------



## Dopey

Ok from several members

25 hard core troops
a few flame thrower ships to burn him out.

about 200 units in all and 25 ships

that will sort him out i think


----------



## alanjo99

just whipped him (didnt take much !)

he has 0% of everything - I managed to pilage 1 gold coin and 4 wood


----------



## CharlyLou

went and got 1 piece of gold, 325 of wood and 23 sulphur and lost one of me slingers


----------



## Stan

i lost a slinger also, got 1 gold, 121wood, 13 sulphur.

Anyone still attacking CpolisM


----------



## Dopey

Yea Gandi is on to it, but hes away for the weekend, so we wont get a report until then


----------



## Stan

I think ive pilaged him too many times now


----------



## Stan

I cant pilage any of his islands anymore the icon isnt lit up.
Are his towns finished?


----------



## Dopey

no use have used up all your action points is all


----------



## finallyanameica

just pillaged that sofener - 13 swordsmen, 8 phalanx. lost no-one and came away with 2 gold. Thats it. Think he might be done now!


----------



## zogzog60

Just been attacked twice by the same guy! Have updated everyone about it in game, but thought that it best I also update everyone here after dopeys advice!
I currently do not have an army, so am building one as wel speak! 
My co-ordinates are Hamilton DW (88:47) and he is on the same island! His town is called lolville and his username is kurhan
I am sending spies out as well and will update as soon as possible!
I am aware the some people have send out troops and ships, this is much appreciated! If you could post details here then that would be great!


----------



## Dopey

19 ships, and 11 units to follow (stone throwers) and a second wave of stone throwers 5 mins later another 11 (22 in all) all are up to bronze and some up to silver (attack and defence) we need to hit this guy hard he has been warned 3 times already, and still he attacks us all


----------



## handicap7

I have 15 ships on the way! however they will not arrive for some time, i will also co-ordinate a troop attack to coincide with attacking his port.


----------



## zogzog60

Ok, his second attack is now over, my barracks are upgraded and I am awaiting a shipment of sulphur, then I am going to train as many swordmen as I can!
Tomorrow, he will feel my wrath!


----------



## Dopey

Good man my other island they wont arive for 14 hours, but my first strike is in 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Al-53

ok..I just sent 15 men...swordsmen and phalax all decked out....was going to blockade the harbor..but did mot know if you guys would get in with a blockade....

these guys are trained killers trust me...lol.....why do you think I trade for sulphur alot...lol....

AL


----------



## Dopey

well done everyone any more want to join in? 

we need to wipe this guy off the face of DW island


----------



## Dopey

Nice one Al that should make him regret he messed with the Alliance


----------



## zogzog60

Just want to say thanks to everyone, who has sent troops at cost to themselves! If you need anything in the future let me know, I have colonies mining everything bar sulpur! (Not great in hindsight!)


----------



## Dopey

Thats your next town then eh!!! lol


----------



## chr15barn3s

zogzog60 said:


> Just been attacked twice by the same guy! Have updated everyone about it in game, but thought that it best I also update everyone here after dopeys advice!
> I currently do not have an army, so am building one as wel speak!
> My co-ordinates are Hamilton DW (88:47) and he is on the same island! His town is called lolville and his username is kurhan
> I am sending spies out as well and will update as soon as possible!
> I am aware the some people have send out troops and ships, this is much appreciated! If you could post details here then that would be great!


He got me aswell. I am on the same island as you. 'Chrisborough3DW' He got 43 gold 121 wood and 63 sulphur. Currently aiming to build up an army and some ships as I do not have any at the moment then will attack. Just sent a spy to see what he has.


----------



## Al-53

any one have a battle report for those that are close....I checked this guy out and he is small potatoes..and wooping you ..One member here was pillaged by the Alliance DOW...Dogs of War..now they are very strong....they have rifle men..steam giants...these are the types we better prepare for...they are a pillage group....

you sulphur towns best be mining..and do not forget to donate to the mines and forest...the higher the level mines and grapes and trees the more you get from them...I am not going to stop upgrading Till I get ICBM's...lol....we will tangle with some big boys sooner or later..so be ready..

AL


----------



## Dopey

His wall is 2% i have almost finished him off just with slingers, you guys do the rest he has only 11 units left all slingers
he now has 1 unit left


----------



## Dopey

He now has no units left out of 29, i only sent in 11 units, with armour and won, you just have to pillage your stuff back now


----------



## Dopey

He has another island some place everyone look around for it, it cant be far, and he has shipped everything over to that one

kurhan is his name


----------



## Al-53

we..I guess I will turn my troops back so zogzog60 can go and pillage his stuff back..he will not get it all...but will feel good doing it.....remember...cut his ear off and wear it....

AL


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> He has another island some place everyone look around for it, it cant be far, and he has shipped everything over to that one
> 
> kurhan is his name


well do a look on thw high score tab...he has less than 3000 gold...a general score of 1.....he has 434 for total score...sucks...lol....most in our alliance are over a 1000 easy...I am over 4000....

so he is a nobody as far as I am concerned....

AL


----------



## Dopey

Ok here's a plan (probably not a good one) but its a plan none the less......

I am going to build up my fleet, and have a few stone throwers (about 50 and kit them out to gold, just for defence of my town and protect the ships) and build up my defence walls, as much as possible, im going to concentrate on my fleet of ships and only that, but we need an army, to cut the cost of that, we can have several people making units, some at the lower end, lets say up to barracks level 10? and stop there and try and kit them out in gold to the max or even 1/2 of that say level 5? and someone get units from 5 to 10? and then a few more of you guys can get the bigger stuff from level 10 to 20 and then someone level 20 + ?

Its just a thought at the moment, but what do you think about it? we will all have to have like Gandi says
"set up the treaties with each other so we can have troops based in each others towns, that will allow us to get troops to other places quicker"


and we could do the same system with the fleet too

get back to me and tell me what you think, i will post this on "its War" and discuss


----------



## finallyanameica

From looking on the boards I dont think the upgrades work? 
Also dont think the rams etc work, but arent sure on that one!


----------



## Dopey

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica said:


> From looking on the boards I dont think the upgrades work?
> Also dont think the rams etc work, but arent sure on that one!


what upgrade?


----------



## finallyanameica

Troop upgrades, but my bad I've just checked and they should work as per the last bug fix.


----------



## Dopey

Mine are working fine, try the board maybe they will know why?


----------



## finallyanameica

Ye, like I said, they should be working. My mistake!


----------



## kurhan

lololololololololol i stealz ur stuff! mwuahahahaha.
moved away to my secret getaway.
and man....im devastated by that maybe 50 gold that got taken.
but dont worry "I'll be back." With weapons!
btw...just because im not in an alliance doesnt mean i dont have allies.


----------



## Stan

lets start a search of every island, we will find you. lolololol


----------



## kurhan

i wish you very good luck, because it doesnt quite seem like a good use of time to search tons of islands, could take hours, even days, but...its up to you.
lol


----------



## Dopey

HOŞGELDİNİZ kurhan


----------



## Gandi

co-ords


----------



## handicap7

Gandi said:


> co-ords


Any news on my attacker from last night.

Sorry but have no access to the game at work.

Thanks
Andy Cap


----------



## Gandi

Lol sent you an in game message


----------



## handicap7

Gandi said:


> Lol sent you an in game message


Oh come on!!! i don't finish until 22:00 and i want to know if i am going to war???


----------



## SamurI

As per the alliance message, i dont have any troops on my new island.

Whats the best way to build an army form stratch?

Number and type of troops/ships/weapons?


----------



## JamesGarner

Make sure you have at least 1 ship
if anybody lazy attacks you without blockading your harbour first the 1 ship shoud be enough to stop them landing any troops

if you boys on the alliance islands dont have anybody/many people on there a big navy will stop troops even landing 

dont leave your town wall at lvl 1 or 2 at you have better defence bonus without it
idealy you want your town wall at the same level at the town hall that gives a big defence boost

dont go crazy with the slinger numbers they are not that good a dozon or so to start try and get the phalanx reserched asap as there the best defending units for the money. 
a mix of slingers swordsmen and phalanx is what you need to start with 
its a long time before the big units are avalible

i tend to upgrade 1 baracks (my first island) leave all my sulpher on that island build from there and deploy them to the other islands and just build a lvl 1 barracks on other colonys
this saves on wood and marble but costs more in gold to deploy


----------



## JamesGarner

Id say dont stockpile to much gold either
in the highscore anybody can eisily check how much gold you have at any time

If you buy resourses in the market the only way sombody will know what you have is to spy on you


----------



## Dopey

A good defence if your going to be attacked, is knock your harbour down to level 1 (they only have 20 mins to pillage you) so its slower to load the goods, that way they don't get much, the second is (you cant get rid of gold) so buy as many ships (cargo) as you can that will use the gold up, and they cant take your ships away, or your gold if you have spent it!! never build your harbour more than level 3, ideally if you can live with it (slower loading and travelling of cargo ships) level 2, but i know that is slow


----------



## Dopey

Ok i feel like its almost time now, to start and have a little fun, yep im talking about WAR!! "what is it good for? absolutely nothing" but its fun and part of the game, so i think its time we played the game, ok war isn't for everyone i know that, so lets discuss who want it and who dosn't want it, and the majority will win, because this is an alliance we have to go with what the majority think, so in the next week or so i need to see more units and ships being built up if this is what we all want, then if that's the case we will start small and then go on to bigger fish, i don't think its a good idea to pick on people who are already on our islands, and are putting in wood and donating, you just shoot yourself in the foot that way, and lose a good islander, i would rather we get rid of the slackers and leaches that don't donate, anyway discuss on the forum as to what you think we should do


----------



## silver bmw z3

OK but I only want to fight people who are smaller than me/us


----------



## Gandi

Im up for it just gimmi a few days notice so a can get a sizable army together lol


----------



## Dopey

I'm just going to outline a few things, kinda like hints and tips, but all join in though, im not pretending i know everything, i would say, if you are establishing a new island, and i can be tough sometimes, your not expected to join in until you reach say level 6? 

The best units for cost effectiveness are Phalanx you get the best attack and defence for what you spend
And the same holds true for Catapult Ships, so you wont go far wrong in concentrating on them being your bulk units, stone throwers are ok for fodder, sending them in first destroys the enemy's good units


----------



## silver bmw z3

I wouldn't mind getting my research and army a few levels higher first e.g. catapult ships, flame etc.


----------



## Dopey

silver bmw z3 said:


> OK but I only want to fight people who are smaller than me/us


Not many people are smaller than you!! remember there's 32 of you, and some have 2 or 3 islands, so there's over 45 of you at the moment!! see your not a small fish any more THAT'S why we are an alliance


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> Not many people are smaller than you!! remember there's 32 of you, and some have 2 or 3 islands, so there's over 45 of you at the moment!! see your not a small fish any more THAT'S why we are an alliance


Awwww shucks there's a tear welling up in my eye....group hug !
As long as you don't engage in beasting Mr Dopey .. and no that's not what footballers get up to....


----------



## eshrules

guys, just a heads up, you do understand that you are required to declare war officially if your entire alliance is set to do this....

there are also rules against 'picking' on alliances significantly smaller than yourselves, without any 'sufficient' reason...

don't want you get stung :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

As i understand the rule you can bash each town (no matter who they are) 6 times in each of there towns, for as long as you like? (i did look it up) in a rolling 24 hour period

Edit (another group hug) and then a grope hug!!


----------



## Deano

i just pillaged an inactive on one of my islands, the spy said he had a boat load of gold, but i only got 500ish after the pillage. wtf?


----------



## Dopey

Q: I'm at war with another alliance, how does this change the bashing rule?

A: Once a war is declared, there is a 12 hour waiting time before war official starts. While your alliance is officially at war with another, the bashing rule does not apply to attacks between that alliance and yours.

There is NO exceptions to the bashing rule for multiple people. As long as no one person is bashing you, the alliance is not doing anything wrong. So yes, those 5 people could each hit you 6 times on each of your towns without breaking any rule.


----------



## Dopey

panama said:


> i just pillaged an inactive on one of my islands, the spy said he had a boat load of gold, but i only got 500ish after the pillage. wtf?


He has a low level harbour, you only have 20 mins to pillage the town, so the lower it is the less you get

Thanks what i say NEVER go over a level 3 harbour, but if you can live with it keep it at level 2 that way they don't get a lot, your ships are slower to load and reach the destination and return, but its worth it for the safety


----------



## Deano

Dopey said:


> He has a low level harbour, you only have 20 mins to pillage the town, so the lower it is the less you get
> 
> Thanks what i say NEVER go over a level 3 harbour, but if you can live with it keep it at level 2 that way they don't get a lot, your ships are slower to load and reach the destination and return, but its worth it for the safety


i was pillaging by land as hes not far away. would ships help?


----------



## eshrules

Dopey said:


> Q: I'm at war with another alliance, how does this change the bashing rule?
> 
> A: Once a war is declared, there is a 12 hour waiting time before war official starts. While your alliance is officially at war with another, the bashing rule does not apply to attacks between that alliance and yours.


yes... that's my point  you need to declare war officially, lord help you if you ever pick on one of the top ten alliances though :lol:


----------



## Dopey

I think its best to start off with non alliance people, it gets everyone used to fighting wars first, then as confidence builds we can then go on to the bigger fish, by that time we should be looking at the higher end units (mechanical) and ships too, we have time to build then before we even think about the big guys, we also need to dominate the islands around us, we have a lot of clout, but we need better higher end units for sure, the lower ones we have just wont do the job

I don't think i worded it correctly when i said war, i didn't mean with another alliance (Yet!!)


----------



## Gandi

So do i need to declare war on another town or just pillage the fvcker


----------



## Gandi

Do doctors actually do anything, same goes for cooks?


----------



## Al-53

doctors keep the men in good shape during a battle fixing wounds....so less losses of men...cooks feed them and keeps them in top shape in battle so thier endurance is tops all the time.....


you do not need to start a war on a town if your just pillaging it....if they have a alliance they may start a war with Dwwin if they feel so....

AL


----------



## handicap7

War,War, War is the way forward lets really go to town on another Alliance.
I would be more than happy to join in.
But not until Sunday evening as i am going away for the weekend and am going into holiday mode in a couple of hours.

No waging war until i return!!!
Thanks
Simon


----------



## Mark J

Don't worry you haven't been missed


----------



## alanjo99

handicap7 (simon) is about to get his ar$e kicked - anyone ready for war ?

Big Time !!!


----------



## CharlyLou

i'm ready and waiting


----------



## alanjo99

CharlyLou said:


> i'm ready and waiting


Yes love - I will be there in a while 

I'm in the middle of a war don't you know !


----------



## handicap7

Well this person is about to attack me!
Botherlong from village x from the island Chaootia [76:70] which is a level 20 town. They currently have 25 ships blockading my port, my 9 ships lasted about 30 seconds so i am now being blockaded for 8 hours.
There is also 2 waves of troops on their way to me now, from another of his towns, Botherlong from village z from the island Llusios [77:72] which is a level 22 town. I would imagine at the levels he is at on the two towns i can see he has a fair bit of strength and military power! The spy i sent to the 1st town didn't even get past the gate before being retired lol.
They are part of an alliance called WOM which are currently at No 2 in the rankings which would make then quite a handfull if we were to go to war, i fear at this time we may be a little out of our depth against them.
I am going to get a good kicking today.

I may see you tomorrow? if not! it's been a pleasure.
Andy CAP


----------



## Dopey

Ok this is what i was afraid of, we have very large towns, and no units to back it up (im talking only about WDIs)

We just are not prepared for any type of largish war at all, i have 17 war ships on one island and 16 on the other (mostly the bigger ones) i did say i was going to build a fleet to defend us all, but its taking so long to do, i need crystal glass (for free) to do the research and to up grade them all to gold, some of the ships are upgraded but it needs more than i have (and i have 2 glass islands) its taking far too long, so i need plenty of glass, but it will have to be free, i woudnt have the resorses to pay you back, but when war comes to DWI i will pay back in kind

we also need someone to start concentrating on units, like i am doing with war ships, please pm me first before you send any glass to me, as you all know warehouses are limited, and it will be lost otherwise, your generosity is needed for this, please build your walls up to the same level as your towns, this is important for max defence


----------



## Stan

we could probably do with a recruitment drive to try & boost our 31 members.

So anyone looking for an addictive game to play online take a look on

http://ikariam.com/

the important thing is to join the world called Epsilon in the drop down menu


----------



## JamesGarner

Botherlong's military score is probably bigger than our whole alliances

have you tried messageging him ?
although its probably a bit late for that

got a feeling this bloke is going to work his way arount the whole alliance if he thinks we are easy pickings
especially the dwi's if there not to far away

Andicap i take it you have dimoleshed your port to minimise pillaging
and spend all your gold on trade ships first
25 ships for 8 +traveling time hours is going to cost him a s**t load we will be wanting to bring home some gold to recover his costs

only getting a few hundres would be very wasteful

depending on the size of your defending army there consider dispanding it and have the people go back to normal rather than get killed


----------



## Gandi

Im currently building a fairly large force on one of my non DW islands so if worst comes to worst i have a large force on standby


----------



## handicap7

Well i am still alive!!! just
As i presumed i got my **** kicked defense wise, however the battle went 4 rounds and he only got the following for his troubles Gold 794, Wine 75, Crystal 23 and 90 Sulphur considering they sent 25 ships, 45 Phlanx, 5 Catapults, 10 Steam giants and 2 Doctors they aint got much for the money they have had had to spend.


Ha Ha, take that you Twot


----------



## alanjo99

What is the point of building ships (not cargo) guys ? I can only see they can be used for blocking ports or am I missing something ?

TIA


----------



## Gandi

Man i need to get my research **** in gear to get he good the units Steam Giants FTW lol


----------



## JamesGarner

handicap7 said:


> 45 Phlanx, 5 Catapults, 10 Steam giants and 2 Doctors


Strange to send almost all defensive units
Steam Giants are good but there bonus is in defence as are Phalanx

hopefully he wont come back 
or think to cancel his blockade and waste more money whilst its there

hopefully will have gunpowder done today 
robotics is going to take another 21 days ouch


----------



## handicap7

alanjo99 said:


> What is the point of building ships (not cargo) guys ? I can only see they can be used for blocking ports or am I missing something ?
> 
> TIA


Your naval fleet will defend if they are in your port, and they will attack another ports naval defences to make way for any troops you have sent to that island overseas, also clearing the way for any ships that go in to collect what you have pillaged, if you win!!!
hth
Simon


----------



## alanjo99

handicap7 said:


> Your naval fleet will defend if they are in your port, and they will attack another ports naval defences to make way for any troops you have sent to that island overseas, also clearing the way for any ships that go in to collect what you have pillaged, if you win!!!
> hth
> Simon


Cheers :thumb:

I will build a few more in that case


----------



## Stan

JamesGarner said:


> Strange to send almost all defensive units
> Steam Giants are good but there bonus is in defence as are Phalanx


When a phalanx has been upgraded its supose tobe the best fighter & defender in one, could be the same for the steam giants


----------



## handicap7

Stan said:


> When a phalanx has been upgraded its supose tobe the best fighter & defender in one, could be the same for the steam giants


He lost a few Phlanx during the battle, however he did not lose any of the 10 Steam Giants


----------



## JamesGarner

As an alround unit there very good but

Phanlanx Attacking = 24 standard - 42 Upgraded
Gunsmen Attacking = 80 standard - 134 Upgraded + Attack Bonus (??%)
Steam Giant Attacking = 100 Standard - 160 upgraded

so aslong as you send some cheeper fodder along with gunsmen there attack is huge
Steam giant is better but the cost difference is huge


----------



## Dopey

War and what to do in a pillage situation (your being pillaged)

1 Ok first thing to do is make sure you have at least the 1 ship blocking your harbour, DON'T attack him, it will cost him a lot that way

2 knock down your harbour (not the military one) to levels 1 (he wont get much that way (the reason being, is he can only pillge your town for 20 mins only, and the lower it is the less he can load per min, it rises to the higher the level your harbour is)

3 If you have a lot of gold, buy cargo ships with it, that way you buy something useful, and deprive him of gold!!

4 Send all your goods on a cargo ship (or as much as you can) to another Alliance member a LONG way off, what you have on your ships as cargo he cant pillage off you
Then call them back when the pillaging is over with, then your goods are returned


----------



## handicap7

Ok i have decided that i am going to move my capital to the DW islands. My last encounter with a superior force showed me how easily as an individual i can be attacked by 1 high ranking member, god knows what would happen if we were at war with them all!!!
I am going to start knocking my town down to a minimal level and keep shipping the goods to my new capital to build up enough to make the guvenors residence my new palace. then i will abandon the town.
I am virtually next door to the guy that attacked me and the higher we climb in the rankings the more of a target we will become. At the moment i am 9 hours away from the DW safe haven, which is no use when under attack.
May i suggest that you consider doing the same sooner rather than later, as the further up the rankings we climb the more we will become a target for all out war. And at the moment we are all over the world and could be considered easy pickings.


----------



## alanjo99

Good on you Simon :thumb:

1) If you need any supplies sending to your new town to help set you up give me a shout.

2) if you need a temporary storage to hold any stock around the islands whist you build you warehouses up - again I will hold stock for you and ship it to you gradually or all at once to your new town


Same goes with anyone setting up on DW Islands - And I'm sure others all ready on the Islands will help do the same to for others too :thumb:

If we are close together we can help each other out much quicker

---

On another note :

Looking around the Islands there are DW members that are not members of the DW alliance - is it worth PM'ing them to encourage then to join ? 

More members = Higher score !
Higher Score = Less chance of being attacked


----------



## Lee_1075

handicap7 said:


> Ok i have decided that i am going to move my capital to the DW islands.
> I am going to start knocking my town down to a minimal level and keep shipping the goods to my new capital to build up enough to make the guvenors residence my new palace.


I done exactly the same thing earlier this morning. I knocked everything down too level 1, apart from my Town hall and academy. I stopped all the workers and collected money instead, don't worry about the happiness going into minus, it only cost me two workers in 3 hours.



alanjo99 said:


> Looking around the Islands there are DW members that are not members of the DW alliance - is it worth PM'ing them to encourage then to join ?


I cant join the alliance yet, my embassy isn't up to the required level. Wont take long though.


----------



## finallyanameica

handicap7 said:


> Ok i have decided that i am going to move my capital to the DW islands. My last encounter with a superior force showed me how easily as an individual i can be attacked by 1 high ranking member, god knows what would happen if we were at war with them all!!!


This is the issue I'm facing atm. I have one town on a DWI, but my other 3 are like 14 hours away! However, I simply have too much invested in them to move them. 
Seems like my only options are : a) hope (!!) that we dont go to war as if we do and its with a half way decent allance, I'm screwed! or b) Break down my small town on DWI and move it to an island near my other towns and change alliances.

I'm still undecided, but all this talk of wars etc recently is swaying me! At the end of the day though, if we continue to grow in size and continue to attack people who pillage a member in numbers then at some point war is going to be inevitable and I'm going to get squashed! :doublesho


----------



## CharlyLou

finallyanameica said:


> This is the issue I'm facing atm. I have one town on a DWI, but my other 3 are like 14 hours away! However, I simply have too much invested in them to move them.
> Seems like my only options are : a) hope (!!) that we dont go to war as if we do and its with a half way decent allance, I'm screwed! or b) Break down my small town on DWI and move it to an island near my other towns and change alliances.
> 
> I'm still undecided, but all this talk of wars etc recently is swaying me! At the end of the day though, if we continue to grow in size and continue to attack people who pillage a member in numbers then at some point war is going to be inevitable and I'm going to get squashed! :doublesho


Why don't you get your stuff from your other 3 islands over to someone who is on the DWI's and once your over here you can have your stuff back.

That goes for the rest of you guyz that are not on DWI's.


----------



## JamesGarner

Id love to relocate to the DWI's but im far to established now 
ive put quite a few hundred thousand into the resourses 

i abandond my sulpher island and moved to my marble island and it took 3 days so christ know how long it would take to relocate 4 big colonys half way across the map
i filled 3 lvl 10 warehouses to the brim in the process

when i go for my 5th colony (probably a way off yet) ill probly start moving and hopefully bring a nice big army with me


----------



## CharlyLou

When pillaging other people and your Combat Report is highlighted red - what does this mean? 

There is no report as such just you v the person you pillaged.


----------



## Dopey

Its the weekend anyone fancy a little pillaging war?

I have been looking at this guy

ZugZug02 Atitia[84:50] 1 hour 40 mins away

Info

[TPK]	ThePirateKings
Members:	9
Short description:	We are The Pirate Kings! We take what we can and give nothing back. When our Pirate Brethren are attacked, we stand up together and show no mercy, because dead men tell no tales.
Placement:	118 (138,470)

Edit to say.... Ohh Arr me heartys.... Arrrrr


----------



## Stan

what you like about this guy, or have you been sending out spies.


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> Its the weekend anyone fancy a little pillaging war?
> 
> I have been looking at this guy
> 
> ZugZug02 Atitia[84:50] 1 hour 40 mins away


I'm up for it - currently got 100 units out pilaging 8 towns - give me an hour or two - and I'm in !

What time is kick off ?


----------



## Dopey

Ok how about 2morow 12 o/c then? (Sunday) 

I haven't sent any spy's out, i don't like to do that it gives people warning that you are coming,

Unless anyone knows anyone they just don't like? i only picked him as it seems woth it

But it has to be around DWI obviously


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> Ok how about 2morow 12 o/c then? (Sunday)
> 
> I haven't sent any spy's out, i don't like to do that it gives people warning that you are coming,
> 
> Unless anyone knows anyone they just don't like? i only picked him as it seems woth it
> 
> But it has to be around DWI obviously


12 noon it is :thumb:

We having an all out assault ?

If so we (charly lou & myself) can muster up about 300 units


----------



## Dopey

I can block the harbour in then, i have 56 ships, i will just use 1/2 of them, and the other 1/2 as an when needed


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> I can block the harbour in then, i have 56 ships, i will just use 1/2 of them, and the other 1/2 as an when needed


Oh cheers 

Let me get killed then !

:lol::lol::lol:

--

After thought :

Dopey - War ship may take longer to get there FYI

I will time my fleets to arrive @ 12 noon GMT (13.00 Ikariam time)

This guy is a size 14 town - anyone else lending a hand _please_


----------



## CharlyLou

I'm all for it but he does have other islands.

It maybe aswell blocking the ports of his other islands

Block the ports of 85:50 ZugZug03 - i think this is a lvl 13

85:51 ZugZug01 - I think this is a lvl 15

86:51 ZugZug04 - this is a polis lvl1

and then of course we have 84:50


----------



## alanjo99

CharlyLou said:


> I'm all for it but he does have other islands.
> 
> It maybe aswell blocking the ports of his other islands
> 
> Block the ports of 85:50 ZugZug03 - i think this is a lvl 13
> 
> 85:51 ZugZug01 - I think this is a lvl 15
> 
> 86:51 ZugZug04 - this is a polis lvl1
> 
> and then of course we have 84:50


She's not just a pretty face 

Underhand war tactics is right up your street


----------



## finallyanameica

CharlyLou said:


> Why don't you get your stuff from your other 3 islands over to someone who is on the DWI's and once your over here you can have your stuff back.
> 
> That goes for the rest of you guyz that are not on DWI's.


I dont mean the stores I have, although they are substantial as I'm sving for my 5th island, I mean the fact that I've got in total over 150k invested in the 3 mills alone, I'm at level 16 towns, etc, etc. Its not just the stores, its how much I've invested and the levels everythings at.

BTW, for the guys in the pillaging thing, you do realise hes in a pirate alliance? And that with more than one person from out alliance attacking him his allaince will probably (and rightfully so) take it as an act of war? Yep, as an alliance were probably going to be at war shortly.

Think thats given me the nudge I needed tbh - no offence to anyone, but think that mainly due to the distance from my main base I'm going to have to quit this alliance and join one round that end. Please everyone feel free to PM me to trade etc, and I if anyone want CTs then again feel free to ask if I have any spaces if you want!

Really hope this doesnt offend anyone, as thats not how its meant. 
But then again, if it does, its only a game! Get a life!! :lol::wave:


----------



## Dopey

Dam with that many ships it will take

ZugZug02 Atitia[84:50] 
Travel time: 6h 46m 37s to get there

Maybe we should start this later? say i let them go at 12 noon and then we start hitting him at 7 pm? and i put a 8 hour blockade up, so you can hit him again, remember a pillage is only that if your successful, you can only pillage him 6 times each

Juts to remind you, all times are UK times


----------



## Dopey

I have had some thought about this, this guy seems like a risk we shouldn't take, so anyone have someone, the same size or bigger, but without an alliance, seems im running before i can crawl, and could be too far ahead of myself here

What do you think?


----------



## sanchez

I think that your bottle has crashed....lol


----------



## Dopey

Chicken?


But seriously i don't mind going ahead, but i think its a mistake, for our first war, they are big, ok we are bigger (but on paper only) they have been established longer, and i think have a bigger army and navy, remember this is our fist fight, and we have to learn how to co ordinate fleet and troops, and i don't think this is the alliance to pick on, just to start learning and practice war?


----------



## alanjo99

lets go for a smaller fish then first, with it being our first proper battle.

Someone local (to DW isles) - but a lesser risk to begin with.


----------



## Dopey

Anyone have anyone they want to start off with, like i say, big but no alliance?

Suggestions please

As we gain more experience we can then do the bigger guys, we will have more units then too


----------



## BigDoc

I would rather see the alliance hit someone who has already hit one of ours insted of just a randomer, I've never pillaged in my time in the game and wouldn't like the thought of an alliance singling me out for no reason.
Just my 2p.

Everyone who has been hit in the past, post up the details of whoever hit you and then the list can be narrowed down from there. NO?


----------



## CharlyLou

I have only ever been pillaged the once but got 4 times by the same person. He was back on my old island on 34:60. He is called TheCheif but unfortunately is in an alliance (Lux) who is placed at number 3 in the alliance list.


----------



## alanjo99

BigDoc said:


> I would rather see the alliance hit someone who has already hit one of ours insted of just a randomer, I've never pillaged in my time in the game and wouldn't like the thought of an alliance singling me out for no reason.
> Just my 2p.
> 
> Everyone who has been hit in the past, post up the details of whoever hit you and then the list can be narrowed down from there. NO?


Absolutely - Revenge time !!

Come on guys - who been hit (preferably not too far away from DW isles)


----------



## Dopey

Thats the thing isnt it, people come to see what they can find and what town to hit and pillage, see all the DWs by the side of the names, and back off,

Apparently this guy is a pain in the butt

Keywios[88:48] fenerbahçe



> From Alan ( Samples-r-us DW) I have just sent a message to Keywios[88:48] > fenerbahçe
> 
> Whom is a level 8 town - He is taking 150 from the Sulfur Pit but has not put in a single log into the Saw Mill OR the Sulfur Pit !!
> 
> I know he was crying to andycap a week or two back about us pillaging him - but surely in 2 weeks he could have donated 'something'
> 
> I will give him 24hrs if he doesn't contribute its big kick **** time!


----------



## CharlyLou

I have been having a scout around for islands to pillage:

invidia: he has two islands called first (87:47) and second (88:47) town size 12 and 8 respectively.

Athens: 87:48 he is a town size 4

Phoenix: he has two islands Shebapolis (86:45) and Lunapolis (86.44) both have a town size of 10.

Memaruchi: he has three islands - Desert Sream (85:47) - Samples R Us went for him and didn't have much - Green Despair (84:47) and Bloody Ice (84:46). Green Despair has a town size of 11 where Bloody Ice is 2 and Desert Sream is a 1

84:50 Mors Mortis2 (7) and 84:49 Mors Mortis (11)

84:49 Minas Morgul (13)

85:51 Beta (18) and 85:52 Alpha (17) - both these are MysticalRose

Wot do ya think?

These are all non alliance persons


----------



## Dopey

Ok when do we want to start doing this? 

Maybe if enough are interested, we could make this a regular thing say each Saturday at 12 noon?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

How do i get involved in this game??


----------



## alanjo99

goto

http://www.ikariam.com

Register yourself on *EPSILON* world.

Once you have done that - start building your town - but ASAP move town near us guys !

Once you have registered - come back for any advise


----------



## Dopey

Go to http://ikariam.com/ there's a drop down menu chose the world of Epsilon go on to that world only, and you have started

Be warned though, its addictive!!


----------



## CharlyLou

Let's see who is interested by how many posts we get.


----------



## Stan

count me in


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Ok, im registered, starting to build my town.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Just joined also. Who is who?

My town is called Sparta [41:51]


----------



## alanjo99

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Just joined also. Who is who?
> 
> My town is called Sparta [41:51]


If you rename your town from polis - to something more recognisable and add the initials 'DW' after your name you can identify other members (& vice versa)

Once you are able to build another island come over to DW isles :thumb:

Also once you are able to - join the alliance


----------



## Stan

The alliance is growing well 34 members & 70th place.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Can i join the alliance..... feel all alone here on my todd! lol


----------



## Stan

you need to grow your town & do some research first, before you join the alliance.


----------



## CharlyLou

stupidmonkfish said:


> Ok, im registered, starting to build my town.


Wherez ur town ?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Gameplay is slow aint it..........


----------



## CharlyLou

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Gameplay is slow aint it..........


It is a slow process but once you get the hang of it, it gets better. Start mining as soon as you can to build your island.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

CharlyLou said:


> Wherez ur town ?


[36 : 49] C0ck


----------



## CharlyLou

stupidmonkfish said:


> [36 : 49] C0ck


Are you on Epsilon world ?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

CharlyLou said:


> Are you on Epsilon world ?


Yes.....


----------



## CharlyLou

CharlyLou said:


> Are you on Epsilon world ?





stupidmonkfish said:


> Yes.....


Just can't see you on that island


----------



## Dopey

You gon to .org?? its meant to be .com


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Dopey said:


> You gon to .org?? its meant to be .com


Thats what i did wrong, now changed over to .com, [69:55] C0ckville


----------



## CharlyLou

stupidmonkfish said:


> Thats what i did wrong, now changed over to .com, [69:55] C0ckville


Put DW after your name


----------



## stupidmonkfish

CharlyLou said:


> Put DW after your name


Username or town name?? , my username is 14 characters long and you can only have 15


----------



## CharlyLou

stupidmonkfish said:


> Username or town name?? , my username is 14 characters long and you can only have 15


Town Name - Don't put spaces in - shud fit then


----------



## Dopey

We are doing a raid now, check it out, if you want in, or just pillage him after!!


----------



## stupidmonkfish

CharlyLou said:


> Town Name - Don't put spaces in - shud fit then


All sorted now, [69:55] C0ckville DW


----------



## Dopey

NEW WAR STARTING ON FRIDAY 1ST AUG
A****ia[86:44] (almost the whole island)
> > 124 The Crazy Turks(TURAN)
> >
> > Points 122,169
> > Average points 12,217
> >
> > [TURAN] The Crazy Turks
> > Members: 10
> > Short description: The Destination of Turan.
> > Placement: 124 (122,169)

We need at least 10 of us, with troops, rams,ships etc, we have to annouse the war on the ikariam forum 24 hours before

we could start it on a Friday? and let it run over till Saturday then? it will give you a week to sort your troops out

WHO'S IN????

Comments please


----------



## Gandi

Im in currently Buliding troops and sending some over from my Far away Islands ill also throw in some ships.


----------



## Dopey

Always remember, others can see what we put up on the forum, so troop moments and amounts, should not be posted here (remember the guy who came on to the forum?)


----------



## Serious

will need more than 10 of us. I am ranked well below there average but I'm in.


----------



## Mark J

I've not got a massive outfit but I'm game, just let me know what you need and I'll play :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

I think we may need a few more 'practice runs' first , if last night was anything to go by.

Just so we can judge when to send what and when then when to unblock etc etc


----------



## Gandi

This is a practise run lol there not a high ranking Alliance


----------



## alanjo99

Gandi said:


> This is a practise run lol there not a high ranking Alliance


Granted - but we stuffed up last night and the guy was on his own with 1 slinger and a goldfish.

If we are going for a mini Alliance we need more co-ordination & timing (not a dig at anyone BTW) IMHO


----------



## Mark J

alanjo99 said:


> I think we may need a few more 'practice runs' first , if last night was anything to go by.
> 
> Just so we can judge when to send what and when then when to unblock etc etc


I agree with Alan, are we not being a little over-ambitious ?

I mean, I don't mind joining in, but is there any point in getting our pants pulled down if we get it wrong ?


----------



## alanjo99

Even just a couple more 'one man - two island' scenarios first.

Don't get me wrong - I'm up for it , I just think a couple of smaller practice runs would benefit us all


----------



## Mark J

alanjo99 said:


> Even just a couple more 'one man - two island' scenarios first.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm up for it , I just think a couple of smaller practice runs would benefit us all


:thumb: Ditto


----------



## Gandi

Im game either Way TBH, but do slightly agree with Alan, although i was not involved last nite so can get blamed for the hash lol


----------



## Sonic

My unit aren't particularly powerful but i can provide some.

What would people suggest? Phalanx?

Also good to see what you larger boys are seeing in your towns


----------



## Dopey

Ok i go with the majority vote, 

But can anyone suggest say a 2 or 3 island attack so we can get used to it then, please put people forward, obviously the closer the better to DWIs but not too small so we have a least a battle

I didn't do so good i admit it, but we are all learning as we go, at lest we know as soon as we have won the battle on the harbour is then to back off and stop the blockade, so other troops can come in (and i did do that) but some others kept blocking it and we couldn't get our troops in, but that's how we learn


----------



## Dopey

Sonic said:


> My unit aren't particularly powerful but i can provide some.
> 
> What would people suggest? Phalanx?
> 
> Also good to see what you larger boys are seeing in your towns


Phalanx
Archers
Swordsman

are good for the gold, upgrade them if you can


----------



## Sonic

Cheers.

I have started to upgrade the Phalanx, havn't got archers yet but i'll "build" some Phalanx and Swordsmen.

Do they get sent in trade ships or war ships?


----------



## Dopey

Ok Gandi has found a nice one have a look at this

Strosios[85:51] Funky Town

[EXV]	The Executives
Members:	3
Short description:	
Placement:	221 (47,654)


----------



## Dopey

I. What the Diplomacy Board is for/when to use what prefix:

1. War Declarations - use the War prefix
2. Battle Report Threads - use the CR - only prefix
3. General Diplomatic discussions - use the General prefix
4. Island Diplomacy - use the Island prefix

II. How to declare a War

Create a new thread in your world's Diplomacy board with the prefix "War" and the topic:

Declaration of war on <enemy ally name> from <your ally name>

You can also declare war to more than one alliance in a thread:

Declaration of war to <ally1>, <ally2> and <ally3> from <your ally name>

You can declare war against a maximum of 10 alliances. However an unlimited amount of alliances can declare war against your alliance. War cannot be declared by a single player or against a single player and war can only be declared with the alliance leader's ok.

In the thread state why you declare the war and, if you have any, then the conditions for the war to end. Conditions could be that a member from the enemy alliance stops attacking your members or once a certain amount of resources is stolen then the side that reaches this amount first wins.

Once you posted the thread 12 hours have to pass for the bashing rule to be no longer in place between the two alliances at War.

III. What kind of replies are allowed in a War thread

It is allowed to discuss the war in the War thread. When doing so you can discuss the conditions to end the war, why the war was started, who is doing better and why, etc. Please do not post things such as "Good luck to both parties" or "I favor Alliance B" as they will be considered as spam and warned for.

IV. Cr only thread

For every War declaration thread a Cr only thread may be created. The thread starter is not in need to post a Battle Report. Every reply in that thread must contain at least one Battle Report of players involved in the war. Posts that do not contain a Battle Report will be warned for.

V. When does a War end

A war ends when the leaders of both alliances state that the war is over or when there were no replies in the war thread for a 1 months and it was therefore moved to the archives. Typically a war ends once the conditions for it to be over are met or once the goal that was set for an alliance to become the winner is achieved. Under special conditions the Moderators can also declare the war for over by locking the thread with a reason such as "too much spam". Once the war is over the bashing rule will be in effect again.

VI. General Diplomacy thread

When starting a General diplomacy thread the prefix "General" should be used. You can announce that you are now allied with another alliance in such a thread or any other diplomatic matter that is not a war declaration. Keep the thread clean, stay on topic and don't spam there!

VII. Island Diplomacy thread

For each Island one Diplomacy thread is allowed. Use the search function to check if it is already there. If you are creating one choose the prefix "Island" and put the name of the island in the topic. In this thread you can introduce yourself and discuss diplomatic matters on your island. No trade discussions are allowed there! Bear in mind that this is the diplomacy board.

VIII. Cultural Treaties Thread

There will be one collection thread that is usually stickied. Use the thread to offer and find cultural treaty partners. If there is no such thread yet you can start it with the prefix "General".

IX. Last words

The moderators of the diplomacy board reserve the rights to close threads e.g. when there is too much spam. The moderator will give a reason why she or he closed the thread and should be contacted if you want to discuss this reason or want the thread to be reopened. Also the moderators will warn for spam, flaming and other disregardings of the Board Rules and these Rules here.


----------



## alanjo99

Gandi said:


> Im game either Way TBH, but do slightly agree with Alan, although i was not involved last nite so can get blamed for the hash lol


BTW last nights problems - were all Gandi's fault 

:lol:


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> Ok Gandi has found a nice one have a look at this
> 
> Strosios[85:51] Funky Town
> 
> [EXV]	The Executives
> Members:	3
> Short description:
> Placement:	221 (47,654)


Excellent - Lets do this guy (so to speak) then move onto the other bigger alliance once everyone have perfected their movements a tad :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

There are 3 of them and they have 3 towns each on 3 Island all loacetd near the one that Dopey Posted


----------



## Lee_1075

Sounds good to me, although i´ve only got 20 military units at the present time.
May i suggest the usage of teamspeak. This would make a coordinated attack a lot easier.


----------



## Gandi

Msn Ftw


----------



## alanjo99

Lee_1075 said:


> Sounds good to me, although i´ve only got 20 military units at the present time.
> May i suggest the usage of teamspeak. This would make a coordinated attack a lot easier.


Every bit helps - even if you only have 2 slingers.


----------



## Serious

Anyone sending out spys?


----------



## Gandi

Already done, me and dopey have been Looking in to this a bit closer it seems thay have 11 Towns on 4 islands with 4 players, please bear with us as we are comming up with a plan lol


----------



## Lee_1075

Gandi said:


> Msn Ftw


Dont like Msn :tumbleweed:


----------



## Dopey

Gandi is sending some out now,

team speak is a good idea, as long as everyone has a head set with a mike?

Anyone know how to set this up? i ant got a clue!!


----------



## alanjo99

When is this 'Funky Town' one starting ?

Just I have 100 units tied up at the minute (on manoeuvres with 'Serious') for the next few hours.


----------



## Gandi

I have Xbox lol


----------



## Mark J

Dopey said:


> Gandi is sending some out now,
> 
> team speak is a good idea, as long as everyone has a head set with a mike?
> 
> Anyone know how to set this up? i ant got a clue!!


Oh ffs, don't get all techy me on me, I've only just mastered the microwave !


----------



## Gandi

alanjo99 said:


> When is this 'Funky Town' one starting ?
> 
> Just I have 100 units tied up at the minute (on manoeuvres with 'Serious') for the next few hours.


Not for a while watch this space tho:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> Gandi is sending some out now,
> 
> team speak is a good idea, as long as everyone has a head set with a mike?
> 
> Anyone know how to set this up? i ant got a clue!!


I thought Team speak was just an instant messenger (text only - not audio) ??

Or has it progressed since I used it last ?


----------



## Dopey

Well Team Speak was all the rage in the Roman times wasn't it? it


----------



## Dopey

Has to work with Firefox though


----------



## Lee_1075

Yes, i ran my own clan as well but now since retired from that , we use teamspeak on trainings and war situations.
You need a mike!, that needs setting up in windows and TS (teamspeak), we can setup a free server on anyone's pc (preferably one thats always on). All the others download the client version of TS(same ver nr!!). TS is very good, servers can be passworded, various rooms can be made up for meetings/war/admins /members/etc etc. Just like a forum really.

Unfortunately i work nights, i can provide the server as my pc is on 24/7, but i cannot set it up tonight.


----------



## Gandi

I dont have a Mike

What about DW Chat??


----------



## Lee_1075

See above. It has advanced alot over the years.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teamspeak


----------



## Dopey

This works on Firefox

http://www.teamspeak4free.co.uk/login.php


----------



## Dopey

Ok any suggestions then, msn duz both chat and messaging yea?


----------



## Lee_1075

Gandi said:


> I dont have a Mike


They are very cheap :thumb:

I always find speaking in game with your team mates is far more advanced and easier than chat.

@ dopey, a DW TS server would be better that that.


----------



## Gandi

Lee_1075 said:


> They are very cheap :thumb:
> 
> I always find speaking in game with your team mates is war more advanced and easier than chat.
> 
> @ dopey, a DW TS server would be better that that.


My Xbox one wont work will it?


----------



## Lee_1075

I cannot awnser that gandi, plug it into your pc (if it fits) and try it.


----------



## Gandi

I under estimated them

85:51
Moscow
Funkytown
Heavan
Hell

85:52
Disco Palace
Earth
Lenningrad

86:52
Gogo Boots Land
Limbo
Kiev

86:51
Afroville


Seems they have a lot of Towns for just the 4 players,
altho this could be good we could divide the Alliance up so a number of members have there own Island/towns to attack, lesser players can have lesser tows and higher players have larger towns maybe?


----------



## Dopey

Lee_1075 said:


> They are very cheap :thumb:
> 
> I always find speaking in game with your team mates is far more advanced and easier than chat.
> 
> @ dopey, a DW TS server would be better that that.


How do we set that up? like i say im clueless


----------



## Lee_1075

I will do that and then explain further. just cant do that now as im off to work in 30mins.

If you go to the teamspeak website there is a FAQ section thats very helpful.


----------



## Dopey

ok i will have a look


----------



## alanjo99

It was all morse code back in my day !


----------



## Serious

Can i have Afroville

He has no ships no troops and 129753 gold


----------



## Lee_1075

During this week i´ll setup a server (detailing world) which will be without a password, this means normal users / guests can join. I will create various rooms on the server like: 
ikariam war room
ikariam trade room
various admin/leader rooms
Detailers coffee room :thumb:
other DW rooms
some of these rooms ( ikariam) will be passworded which i will give out via the in game message system. 

give me a few days due too my work shift and ill get it all sorted.


----------



## alanjo99

Serious said:


> Can i have Afroville
> 
> He has no ships no troops and 129753 gold


nice !


----------



## Dopey

And a low port probably, his gold it from all his island not just that one lol


----------



## Lee_1075

alanjo99 said:


> It was all morse code back in my day !


lol, thats a few days back then :tumbleweed:


----------



## alanjo99

we could always use DW chat !

Keep forgetting we have it !

We can set up a Ikariam room within the chat room


----------



## Dopey

Lee_1075 said:


> During this week i´ll setup a server (detailing world) which will be without a password, this means normal users / guests can join. I will create various rooms on the server like:
> ikariam war room
> ikariam trade room
> various admin/leader rooms
> Detailers coffee room :thumb:
> other DW rooms
> some of these rooms ( ikariam) will be passworded which i will give out via the in game message system.
> 
> give me a few days due too my work shift and ill get it all sorted.


Well done that man, i tried to log in to my account, at team speak it wouldn't accept the email addy (hotmail) but well done for getting it all up and ready


----------



## Bear

AFAIR teamspeak has a max user group of 20 whereas Ventrilo has much more (unless changed since I last used it). 

Pi**ed I missed the fight lastnight


----------



## Sonic

Used to use Ventrillo for my CS clan.

I can provide a remote server if required


----------



## Dopey

As long as someone sets something up, all is fine, remember we have over 30 alliance members, and we are being joined by others, so the bigger the better


----------



## Dopey

The following will have to always have full access to the team speak (for obvious reasons)

J-Max Home Secretary
Gandi Diplomat
beardboy Leader
Dopey General


----------



## CharlyLou

CharlyLou said:


> I have been having a scout around for islands to pillage:
> 
> invidia: he has two islands called first (87:47) and second (88:47) town size 12 and 8 respectively.
> 
> Athens: 87:48 he is a town size 4
> 
> Phoenix: he has three islands Shebapolis (86:45), Lunapolis (86:44) and Wolfopolis (87:45). His first two are a town size of 10 and the last one is a 6.
> 
> Memaruchi: he has three islands - Desert Sream (85:47) - Samples R Us went for him and didn't have much - Green Despair (84:47) and Bloody Ice (84:46). Green Despair has a town size of 11 where Bloody Ice is 2 and Desert Sream is a 1
> 
> 84:50 Mors Mortis2 (7) and 84:49 Mors Mortis (11)
> 
> 84:49 Minas Morgul (13)
> 
> 85:51 Beta (18) and 85:52 Alpha (17) - both these are MysticalRose
> 
> Wot do ya think?
> 
> These are all non alliance persons


What about these. If there is summat going down count me in. Just give me warning so that I can build up my army


----------



## Dopey

Ok someone make a decision, what one?


----------



## Lee_1075

Bear said:


> AFAIR teamspeak has a max user group of 20 whereas Ventrilo has much more (unless changed since I last used it).
> 
> Pi**ed I missed the fight lastnight


No there's no limit if you set up your own server.

Ventrilo is also very good.


----------



## Lee_1075

Lee_1075 said:


> No there's no limit if you set up your own server.
> 
> Ventrilo is also very good.





Dopey said:


> The following will have to always have full access to the team speak (for obvious reasons)
> 
> J-Max Home Secretary
> Gandi Diplomat
> beardboy Leader
> Dopey General


Thats not a problem at all, everyone will have access anyway, but with different rooms that have either 1 password for all, or every room can have its own password.


----------



## Dopey

just been looking at The Executives i recon we could do them...... wait till the weekend they will be away from the office then..... lol and pounce on the blighter's, i say "sell, sell, sell."


----------



## Glossmax

HELP!!
I pillaged the wrong town and although I have apologised the army's are coming. Not too powerful I think if someone wants to get some revenge for me.
The attacker is Wentworth Skelios[94:58] , Player name: Stakey

I am a bit off joining the DW alliance at the moment.

***Looks like my Diplomatic skills have worked and the attack has been called off***


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I'm now in the DW Alliance however "the town of gem" on SHASOOS [41:51] keeps pillaging me!!!

Anybody wanna help me out. I send 7 swordsmen just now and 2 ships to blockage.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I'm now in the DW Alliance however "the town of gem" on SHASOOS [41:51] keeps pillaging me!!!
> 
> Anybody wanna help me out. I send 7 swordsmen just now and 2 ships to blockage.


Your military score is almost as high as his, concentrate on buliding it bigger than his.

Is it worth threatening him with your alliance if he doesn't stop? Might be enough and save us a trip over. If not i'll have a go but looks like you could be quite a way away.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

how do i threaten him with the alliance....just drop him a message in the game


----------



## Dopey

you are 2D 6h 29m away (that's just one way) from DWI, you have to sort it out, you have to move closer to the DWIs the cost of helping you out would far outweigh the benefits of helping you


----------



## handicap7

Dopey said:


> you are 2D 6h 29m away (that's just one way) from DWI, you have to sort it out, you have to move closer to the DWIs the cost of helping you out would far outweigh the benefits of helping you


Sorry Dopey, but how can an Alliance member be to far away?
Just because it's not in our interest to do so should not be a factor. We can't say that an Alliance member is to far away to help!!!!


----------



## Stan

i'm willing to help out.

How do you know the military scores?


----------



## alanjo99

Is this still ongoing ? 

If so I will fire 150 units in his direction


----------



## Bear

My other Island is roughly 9 hours from you, if you want I can send some units over, just send them a tell that the alliance will pummel them. Send message in game.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Its alright lads......gave the town a pummeling of my own.....How come the DW alliance members now all have neon green towns.......i don't and i'm in the alliance?


----------



## alanjo99

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Its alright lads......gave the town a pummeling of my own.....How come the DW alliance members now all have neon green towns.......i don't and i'm in the alliance?


As long as yours hasn;t turned BLUE you should be ok.

If it goes blue your in big trouble.


----------



## Serious

Evil lol


----------



## alanjo99

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

For a minute there i was about to start typing ...why.....

Evil man!

Why aren't i green? I prefer to be blue anyway


----------



## alanjo99

Sorry couldn't resist 

*You* are blue on *your* screen

*I* am blue on* my* screen

and so on .....

What I look at you - you are green (if you get my drift!)


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I get u


----------



## silver bmw z3

handicap7 said:


> Sorry Dopey, but how can an Alliance member be to far away?
> Just because it's not in our interest to do so should not be a factor. We can't say that an Alliance member is to far away to help!!!!


nice idea but no-one really was when I was in trouble.... doesn't seem to work


----------



## Dopey

handicap7 said:


> Sorry Dopey, but how can an Alliance member be to far away?
> Just because it's not in our interest to do so should not be a factor. We can't say that an Alliance member is to far away to help!!!!


I disagree, for the simple reason is, you can be called away to help someone, be almost 3 days away, then the DWI get attacked, that's the reason we are all together, and why so many have sacrificed and island to get there, and its easy to make a token war, 3 days away, with the intention of deploying the troops and fleet so far away, that you then attack the main islands, ok im being hard, but were do you draw the line, i built my fleets for us to use with no hesitation at all, on DWI, i think its fair, most know they have to move this way anyway, so you shouldn't be building up and island so far from DWI and have no protection for yourself, most know just to build the minimum, and get off to DWI and then abandon your old one


----------



## handicap7

Dopey said:


> I disagree, for the simple reason is, you can be called away to help someone, be almost 3 days away, then the DWI get attacked, that's the reason we are all together, and why so many have sacrificed and island to get there, and its easy to make a token war, 3 days away, with the intention of deploying the troops and fleet so far away, that you then attack the main islands, ok im being hard, but were do you draw the line, i built my fleets for us to use with no hesitation at all, on DWI, i think its fair, most know they have to move this way anyway, so you shouldn't be building up and island so far from DWI and have no protection for yourself, most know just to build the minimum, and get off to DWI and then abandon your old one


I agree with most of what you say, and i have just left a level 14 town to start again in the promised lands lol. But we should show support for any Alliance member even if it just means sending a large force at someone, then contacting them and saying if you dont back off this is what you are going to get.
If we don't support our members and stand by and do nothing surely this will be seen as weakness in the eyes of our opponents?


----------



## Dopey

Its a hard call sometimes, but like you say sending a shead load out just as a treat, will show up on his screen and he may think twice about it next time knowing such a force could bear down on him

200 ships coming my way would anyway!!


----------



## Glossmax

The threat alone worked for me and I haven't joined yet


----------



## kk1966

Question and advice needed

Originally i set up on Zeta world and kept it running as i have 4 islands etc there. However i am about to be attacked for the second time by some complete ar$ehole who does nothing but taunt after hes attacked. Currently he is sending 20 ships to blockade my harbour again (6 hours away at the moment). 

What is my best defense. Is it to deploy all of my ships and troops from my other islands to the one being attacked as the last time i sent 14 ships to his island and got annihalated. And he got away from me with quite a bit of stash.

Any defense advice needed??


----------



## kk1966

Just to add i am transferring all of my stash out to the other town warehouses i have so that all is left is gold.


----------



## CharlyLou

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Question and advice needed
> 
> Originally i set up on Zeta world and kept it running as i have 4 islands etc there. However i am about to be attacked for the second time by some complete ar who does nothing but taunt after hes attacked. Currently he is sending 20 ships to blockade my harbour again (6 hours away at the moment).
> 
> What is my best defense. Is it to deploy all of my ships and troops from my other islands to the one being attacked as the last time i sent 14 ships to his island and got annihalated. And he got away from me with quite a bit of stash.
> 
> Any defense advice needed??





Krystal-Kleen said:


> Just to add i am transferring all of my stash out to the other town warehouses i have so that all is left is gold.


I take it that he hasn't done his homework and going for all your islands. If he isn't going for all your islands then i would move as much of your stuff from the island that is being attacked to the ones he isn't (hope that makes sense).

Have you asked him why he is attacking you? Tried to send him a message to see if he will stop.


----------



## kk1966

CharlyLou said:


> I take it that he hasn't done his homework and going for all your islands. If he isn't going for all your islands then i would move as much of your stuff from the island that is being attacked to the ones he isn't (hope that makes sense).
> 
> Have you asked him why he is attacking you? Tried to send him a message to see if he will stop.


Ok everything is moved and ive donated 10,000 wood to the mill just to get rid of it. Is all i have left is troops and ships. He has 25 ships on the way and the last time i got hit by six rounds of troops as well. I have 20 ships on that island and am now transferring another 15 and building whatever i can in the 4 hours i have left and troops as well.

Yes i did send him a message last time asking why and i got this reply

*Awww, ur cute :"> Wana make love?*

So it looks like its all out 'picking on me time' unless i give him a proper battering

I'll find out in the morning as its definitely not worth staying up for


----------



## Dopey

Knock your trading port down to lvl 1 the higher the port the more goods he can take from you


----------



## Dopey

2 morrow i am gona have my own private war on my first island, sending over 200 troops


----------



## alanjo99

Our friend Sonerfener still hasnt put into the mines and is taking out large quantities 

He has bulit up his army - to 60 units from Zero

is co-ords :88:48

sonerfener from incredible
Offensive power: 975
Defensive power: 1,799
Stamina: Stamina: 658
Town wall: 28%


He also has another town on 87:47 - Flurry 
He must have other towns too

We could do with keeping his supplies down - anyone up for a twice daily pillage on a rota ?


----------



## Dopey

This Friday im going to go to war with the Executives, anyone want to join in? i have to declare war 12 hours before i strike,( tiz the rules) so i will do that on Thursday night, so they don't have a lot of time to get sorted

There on Strosios[85:51
[EXV]	The Executives
Members:	5
Short description:	
Placement:	196 (71,193)

so it gives you all some time, almost a week to build your troops up

Who's in??

Lets face it, its getting boring not having a fight


----------



## Gandi

Im there


----------



## alanjo99

count me in


----------



## stupidmonkfish

^^ i dont have many troops but ill try and build some up, after all whats the point in playing if you carnt go and pound some punks to death lol, bring on the fight...


----------



## CharlyLou

I'm up for it.


----------



## Gandi

85:51
Moscow
Funkytown
Heavan
Hell

85:52
Disco Palace
Earth
Lenningrad

86:52
Gogo Boots Land
Limbo
Kiev

86:51
Afroville


This is a list of all there towns and the islands that they are on, this was taken last week and id assume nothing has changed


----------



## Dopey

Ok i will declare a war on the board on Friday night (or Thursday am) and we can all have a bash at them on the weekend, when you declare war the bashing rules DON'T apply, so you can pillage them as much as you like, going by the name (Executives) they could all be working in an office? if that's the case then we have a whole weekend of pillaging until Monday, gona be a bit of a shock for them me thinks, we have to strip ALL there goods, so they cant build up and army or navy to come back at us ok?


----------



## Gandi

Coolio, would downgrading our ports be a good idea so if we do get attack we can limit what we loose, Thursday Afternoon would be a good time to declare War IMO


----------



## Dopey

Have a look at the handy post Gandi has supplied if you think you can take on a town on your own volunteer for it, if not then just follow the big boys after the port and ships have been demolished with whatever units you have


----------



## Dopey

I will work out the timing of it all so we can attack at about 6 pm on a Friday night??


----------



## alanjo99

I think we should hit them hard - but all at once we need to time our arrivals and get them all in one foul swoop simultaneously . This way they have little chance of emptying the islands or deploying troops back at us.


----------



## CharlyLou

Dopey said:


> This Friday im going to go to war with the Executives, anyone want to join in? i have to declare war 12 hours before i strike,( tiz the rules) so i will do that on Thursday night, so they don't have a lot of time to get sorted
> 
> There on Strosios[85:51
> [EXV]	The Executives
> Members:	5
> Short description:
> Placement:	196 (71,193)
> 
> so it gives you all some time, almost a week to build your troops up
> 
> Who's in??
> 
> Lets face it, its getting boring not having a fight


Don't know if anyone is interested but here goes.

There 5 members are: Brad224, Funky Town, Zisren, Cato the Elder and Gajah Mada.

They are separated on islands 85:52, 85:51, 86:52, 86:51, 85:54, 85:55 and 88:55.

Are we gonna go for these also?


----------



## Mark J

I dont have as much miltary might as some of you guys, but I'm quite happy to have a crack at some of their smaller towns.


----------



## Dopey

There 5 members are: Brad224, Funky Town, Zisren, Cato the Elder and Gajah Mada.

They are separated on islands 85:52, 85:51, 86:52, 86:51, 85:54, 88:55 and 88:55.

85:51
Moscow
Funkytown
Heavan
Hell

85:52
Disco Palace
Earth
Lenningrad

86:52
Gogo Boots Land
Limbo
Kiev

86:51
Afroville


----------



## CharlyLou

should by

They are separated on islands 85:52, 85:51, 86:52, 86:51, 85:54, 85:55 and 88:55


----------



## Dopey

Ok i have done it, no one looks at the board anyway, i put this up

[dwwin] Declares war against [EXV]

Do you need a reason?

We are all bored out of our skulls being nice all the time, so we just thought it would be a good idea

No terms or conditions

End of the war, say a week from Friday


----------



## Gandi

Coolio, so we have war as of when?


----------



## Dopey

we all start up on Friday, at say 5pm? and it will give us a weekend to sort them out, so everyone start picking an island, i don't mind having the bigger ones as i have a very large fleet


----------



## CharlyLou

Can we start later. Don't finish work till 5pm and don't get home till 6pm ish


----------



## Dopey

blocking the ports for 8 hours so that will give you plenty of time, as long as no one starts before 5pm that's fine


----------



## mark1319

Might try and tag along if I have enough cash to fund it


----------



## Dopey

I just checked it takes just over 3 hours for war ships to reach there, im hoping to have paddle steamers by then though, so there a good bit faster sailing times, 

And then there's the battle (presuming he has a fleet of some kind) you cant say how long that take, because we don't know what he has or hasn't got

I say blocking 8 hours, but as soon as the sea battle is won, i will then withdraw the fleet, and everyone can then go in with units


----------



## Dopey

mark1319 said:


> Might try and tag along if I have enough cash to fund it


You don't need the cash, as soon as you units fleet departs, adjust your wood mills and other mills, and your recherché and it will cost you nothing to join, then when they come back re adjust them again to start mining


----------



## Stan

Your making me feel real bad with this war, as i have been trading with Funky Town & also have trade & cultural treaties with him.


----------



## Dopey

Just a random pick Stan, sorry m8, apologise after


----------



## mark1319

OK:newbie:

If I pillage an inactive village do I still have the risk of being slaughtered by his army or is it easy pickings because it's inactive?


----------



## CharlyLou

It does depend on whether he has been pillaged before. I send 2 slingers in when pillaging and have been lucky so far.


----------



## Dopey

always a chance he could come back but the odds are in your favour he wont


----------



## mark1319

Ok sent in 2 slingers to see the outcome and got the combat report.









Is it showing that I lost my 2 slingers I take it, as there's no trace of them. Did I just get my ar$e handed back to me


----------



## Dopey

It could simply be he has a high wall, and a few slingers, if you didn't get a battle report i would say its his wall you need more troops going in


----------



## Dopey

Strosios[85:51]
1,124 
EXE Zisren (Heaven & Hell) he has 2 towns on this island, he has a massive score (military) of 1,124 Mine isn't much higher, so im going to take on his 2 towns, i am going to build a mass of high end units, and do my best over the week to Finnish off the upgrades, if any of the smaller guys want to come in with me, give me a shout, after i have sent in the blockade and (hopefully killed all his fleet off) i will send my units in first, then you smaller guys can follow me in after i take the brunt of it all, but you must wait till i pull my fleet back after i have won the battle for the port (otherwise you wont get in, and will be turned back)


----------



## Gandi

Dopey can you sort me out an Island of Simular Ability to my own, i will have some gun men going in aswell just building them as we speak


----------



## Dopey

Gandi has Funky town and Moscow

anyone want some action?


----------



## Gandi

Ill be dealing with Funky Town 85:51 and Disco Palace 85:52, if some one wants to deal with this player 3rd town GoGo Boots Land 85:53 please do so, gunna leave Moscow for some one else as i think i should stick to one player so he knows who has whooped him


----------



## Serious

Moscow has 3 Flamethrower ships and 100 slingers. I can take his ships then I would need a hand with the slingers.


----------



## twhincup

<cowers> being the capitalist that i am, i havent ventured in to the army or boat making business, but i'll help with some war effort were i can


----------



## silver bmw z3

Get army building !


----------



## Lee_1075

Our Teamspeak server is set up and running!, my PC is online 24/7, but my ISP restarts itself every 24 hours automatically. For this reason i´ve set the server up with a static IP which will always stay the same. If the server kicks you because it goes offline, just rejoin 2-5 mins later.

Right im building a getting started guide.


----------



## Sonic

Briliant, cheers Lee.

How many users do you expect to be able to support if its a home line?


----------



## CharlyLou

Gandi said:


> Ill be dealing with Funky Town 85:51 and Disco Palace 85:52, if some one wants to deal with this player 3rd town GoGo Boots Land 85:53 please do so, gunna leave Moscow for some one else as i think i should stick to one player so he knows who has whooped him





Serious said:


> Moscow has 3 Flamethrower ships and 100 slingers. I can take his ships then I would need a hand with the slingers.


I will help you with the slingers on Moscow

Is there anyone else to get as I can't get onto Ikariam at work.


----------



## Dopey

> I can't get onto Ikariam at work.


Duz your boss know how important this is???? lol


----------



## CharlyLou

Nope, they all take the p**s


----------



## Gandi

CharlyLou said:


> I will help you with the slingers on Moscow
> 
> Is there anyone else to get as I can't get onto Ikariam at work.


Go go Boots land would need a whooping


----------



## CharlyLou

Will log on when I get home and look

The boss does understand how important it is but not getting onto Ikariam has nothing to do wiv him


----------



## Gandi

Id have Words TBH


----------



## Lee_1075

Sonic said:


> Briliant, cheers Lee.
> 
> How many users do you expect to be able to support if its a home line?


Not too sure mate, ive got dsl 6000. I have set the server up to a max of 50 users at this minute.


----------



## Dopey

War starts 2morrow at 9 am ish, im sending mine in at 11am ish


----------



## Dopey

I. What the Diplomacy Board is for/when to use what prefix:

1. War Declarations - use the War prefix
2. Battle Report Threads - use the CR - only prefix
3. General Diplomatic discussions - use the General prefix
4. Island Diplomacy - use the Island prefix

II. How to declare a War

Create a new thread in your world's Diplomacy board with the prefix "War" and the topic:

Declaration of war on <enemy ally name> from <your ally name>

You can also declare war to more than one alliance in a thread:

Declaration of war to <ally1>, <ally2> and <ally3> from <your ally name>

You can declare war against a maximum of 10 alliances. However an unlimited amount of alliances can declare war against your alliance. War cannot be declared by a single player or against a single player and war can only be declared with the alliance leader's ok.

In the thread state why you declare the war and, if you have any, then the conditions for the war to end. Conditions could be that a member from the enemy alliance stops attacking your members or once a certain amount of resources is stolen then the side that reaches this amount first wins.

Once you posted the thread 12 hours have to pass for the bashing rule to be no longer in place between the two alliances at War.


----------



## CharlyLou

Gandi said:


> Id have Words TBH


I have had words and he just laughs at me. It is down to the IT Department and so he has no say - so he says :wall:


----------



## Dopey

This is going to be complex to say the lest, but i will try my best

my ships will leve the dock at about 11am the fastest ones will take 3 hours 38mins to get there, then the intermediate ones 4.34 mins, and the slowest 6 hours and 5 mins,

i will blockade the ports on Strosios[85:51] (towns Heaven & Hell both of them) for 8 hours, or until i have finnished his fleet, meanwhile you guys need to pillage his towns, when you get close, (say about 10 to 15 mins away) i will unblock the ports so you can get in, this leaves him no time to build up a ship and turn you away, then you have to keep pounding him again and again, do this in waves, of say 3/4 of an hour each wave, meantime i will also send my troops in, you will send what ever you can afford to send, be it a small or large amount of troops in, this will build up you military score too, don't all go in right away all together, we need a sustained attack its more effective this way

the bashing rule will NOT apply in war, so you van hit him as many time as you like
don't bash just the one island, bash the 2 of them split your troops up equally (or it could be the case we bash one town and not the other

Use team speak if you can, if you DON'T have a mike then that's ok, you can still instant message on it, and you can hear us talk too, set it up 2day so your all ready

Comments and suggestions please

Please (for the time being, just post war stuff here)


----------



## CharlyLou

Sorry guyz but I will have to join in later after work. Will get home as soon as possible and join in


----------



## Dopey

what with the time to get there (4 1/2 hour average) and the 8 hour blockade you will have plenty of time

you (if you are new to this) will have to probably, stop ALL production of wood and resources, and you research to pay for it, it wont cost a lot, it shouldn't cost you anything if you do it right, then when all your troops come back start up your mining and research again


----------



## Gandi

Il may well be needing help, as i dont no if i have enough troops to send more than one wave to each of the island im attacking


----------



## mark1319

So do we blockade the harbour with you or just go in and pillage the towns?


----------



## Gandi

Go in and pillage


----------



## alanjo99

mark1319 said:


> So do we blockade the harbour with you or just go in and pillage the towns?


Too many people blockading causes problems (as we have found out the hard way!)

One person to Kill the enemy ships then blockade just before another persons troops arrive then cancel the blockade to let you through.

If one person gets control of the port and you have war ships there (or on way) they will fight each other even if the other person is in your alliance !


----------



## Dopey

Just me and Gandi are blocking the ports on the 3 big towns as Alan said too many problems if everyone is blocking (2 people cant block the same port) they end up fighting, so when we give the nod, and have won the battle of the port, we will stay until your troops are close by, and then withdraw, we will give you a nod and a wink saying when you can send your troops in


----------



## Gandi

and where to send them aswell lol


----------



## alanjo99

Gandi said:


> and where to send them aswell lol


Always handy


----------



## Dopey

So as far as troops go, i have a few people coming in after my blockade, are you still in with me? i don't want to be let down after i have destroyed his fleet, and no one pillages, otherwise it was all just a waste of time, and he will come back at me then im sure!!


----------



## mark1319

Just had a spy in Hell

Shipyard lv1
Trading Port Lv4
Barracks Lv1
Warehouse Lv13
Town Hall Lv19
Museum Lv8
Wall Lv7
Governor Lv3
Academy Lv12
Tavern Lv11

I know not all of these are priority, but thought I'd update.

EDIT:
Troops in Hell
Swordsman 25
Phalanx 25

Fleets in Hell
Flamethrower 5
Ballista Ship 8

Gold 467440

Resources
Building material 23,443
Wine 5,543
Marble 790
Crystal Glass 116
Sulfur 417

Will keep him there and I'm going to send one into Heaven.


----------



## xxQuartzxx

just started the game 

i'm at 77/78 sti_dw Iaotia


----------



## alanjo99

Who's going where guys ?

I have 200 troops waiting to set sail - which is my best target ?


----------



## Dopey

I have sent the fleet to block for 8 hours, will take about 5 hours to get there (heaven and hell) i will update you all, as to what it going on and when yo deploy troops


----------



## Dopey

Lets hope he keep the port at lvl 4


----------



## Glossmax

Ok Lads, who's defences are down and ripe for some pillaging. I only want to send in small numbers of troops say 10 swordsmen max.


----------



## Dopey

go on to the game for updates its better that way

Every little helps, send them in waves (that way you pillage the best and get the most out of it) as long as you have the action points


----------



## kk1966

*Spies*

Question:

On a battle report it says that '1 spy could open the gate in 1 place'

Is this a random thing or can you actually initiate it 'in-game' during battle


----------



## Dopey

you can open the gates, but you lose your defence bonus if you go in like that


----------



## Dopey

Im blocking heaven and hell anyone want to send troops in? pm me on the game


----------



## mark1319

Troops on their way to Hell


----------



## Dopey

EXE Towns:

Island Island Type Town Town Level Owner
Strosios 85:51 Marble Funky Town 19 Funky Town
Strosios 85:51 Marble Heaven 19 Zisren
Strosios 85:51 Marble Hell 19 Zisrn
Strosios 85:51 Marble Moscow 10 brad224
Weduios 86:51 Sulhpur Afroville 14 Funky Town
Womiios 85:52 Wine Linengrad 6 brad224
Womiios 85:52 Wine Disco Palace 17 Disco Palace
Womiios 85:52 Wine Earth 18 Zisren
Bluinaios 86:52 Crystal Gogo Boots Land 16 Funky Town
Bluinaios 86:52 Crystal Kiev 5 brad224
Bluinaios 86:52 Crystal Limbo 18 Zisren


----------



## Sonic

Thought you'd find that handy 

Slightly better formatted version -

EXV Towns:



Code:


[FONT=Courier New]Island              Island Type     Town             Town Level    Owner
Strosios 85:51      Marble          Funky Town       19            Funky Town
Strosios 85:51      Marble          Heaven           19            Zisren
Strosios 85:51      Marble          Hell             19            Zisren
Strosios 85:51      Marble          Moscow           10            brad224
Weduios 86:51       Sulphur         Afroville        14            Funky Town
Womiios 85:52       Wine            Linengrad         6            brad224
Womiios 85:52       Wine            Disco Palace     17            Disco Palace
Womiios 85:52       Wine            Earth            18            Zisren
Bluinaios 86:52     Crystal         Gogo Boots Land  16            Funky Town
Bluinaios 86:52     Crystal         Kiev              5            brad224
Bluinaios 86:52     Crystal         Limbo            18            Zisren
Quaaeous 85:55      Sulphur         Gajah City       13            Gajah Mada
[/FONT]


----------



## Dopey

Summery of the war so far

I think its was a bit of a disaster myself, our tactics may be sound, but i think there wrong?

we should each send in our own fleet, or borrow some if you don't have any, and time the attach together, so we all arrive about the same time (so movement of troops and ships and goods cant be swapped around, but we block and pillage the town we chose, as you should kinda know what size you can take on

I think we just made it too complex, when it could have been easier 


Any thought on this?


----------



## Sonic

I definitely think having players focus on ships and others on ground units is the way to go - that way each player can specialise their research and end up with way more powerful units of one type.

But there really does need to be better communication and organisation between blocking and pillaging.


----------



## Dopey

Ok but what about the loaning of ships with members? wouldn't it be better to do that, i send you my ships and you send them in to fight (can you do that?) i know i can send them to you, but can you use them?


----------



## mark1319

I've just been turned back from Hell

Down to poor communication

Also got a message from Zisren



> Your attack failed, I'll deal with this later


Think my spy gave up the info. He was trying to get into Heaven


----------



## Sonic

Hmm thats an interesting idea - if you can *give* them to me and i can give them back that would get rid of almost all the timing issues.

Only problem might be upkeep for some players.


----------



## Dopey

Another thought as to why it wont work the way we are doing it now is a very big fault, if im blocking the port then unblock it to let you in, and he makes just 1 ship you wont get on the island because of that, and you'll be turned away, if it was your own fleet, then you could still go in and not worry about it


----------



## Dopey

If i loan you the ships the upkeep is mine not yours, i know i can send ships to your town (we have to agree that with a treaty we send to each other) but im trying to find out if you can then use them as though they are yours


----------



## Dopey

I just got this reply off the board

I think if you are allied with the player you can send ships to help defend their harbor but they have no control over their actions.


----------



## mark1319

Has there been any succesful pillaging on the towns so far?


----------



## Dopey

Thats my point no, every time i pull away, he builds a ship, and stops the pillage


----------



## mark1319

So is it only going to work if the person blocking is the person pillaging?


----------



## Sonic

Dopey said:


> I just got this reply off the board
> 
> I think if you are allied with the player you can send ships to help defend their harbor but they have no control over their actions.





Dopey said:


> Thats my point no, every time i pull away, he builds a ship, and stops the pillage


OK.. so its not possible - then we need to be dead accurate with timings which means IM not the in game messaging system or forum.

We need to do a trial run with teamspeak and see how it works out.


----------



## mark1319

Surely they should change it so it allows people in the same alliance to block and pillage at the same time, it is pretty sh1t not being able to do that.

I just need to get in the alliance LOL.


----------



## Dopey

2 morrow im gona pick one town and kick his ass, and then pillage him, i look like a fool i have blocked off 3 of his ports 5 times in all and have nothing to show for it


----------



## Dopey

he's asked me for peace tbh i think they deserve it, im embarrassed lol i told him we were just having an exercise in new tactics and were trying them out lol


----------



## Dopey

Any one want to carry on with this, he is asking for a peace treaty

I don't mind either way, but if we do continue we have the closer ones this time, on a 1 to 1 

Bluinaios 86:52 Crystal Gogo Boots Land 16 Funky Town
Bluinaios 86:52 Crystal Kiev 5 brad224
Bluinaios 86:52 Crystal Limbo 18 Zisren
Quaaeous 85:55 Sulphur Gajah City 13 Gajah Mada

oR CALL IT A DAY until we get our act together a bit better?

There's also one at 88 55 Via Illia


----------



## mark1319

I don't have enough resources ATM, was relying on a big pillage to recoup, but it's not quite worked.

Gonna get my Academy back up and running so I can join the alliance.

Next time I'll be able to help out properly:thumb:


----------



## Dopey

I think we learnt a lot again, im sure it will make us stronger each time, its a shame we didn't have more people join in too


----------



## Dopey

There is currently no way to loan ships to another player. You can blockade their harbor though (let them know first though so they can move away their own fleet!) so that anyone coming to attack them fights your fleet instead.

With a functional military treaty, you could deploy your ships to them to protect them the intuitive way... but military treaties still don't work as of now (0.2.7).


----------



## Glossmax

I think we should continue, how else are we going to learn? What we could do is set terms for the win which won't hurt them too much. Only thing with this is you know when they get the chance there going to come for us.

It does seem daft that we can't pillage a town one of our allies is blocking.

I'll take on the small town on 88:55 if you like. I probably have the closest town to them so if they come after me i'll need backup.


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> he's asked me for peace tbh i think they deserve it, im embarrassed lol i told him we were just having an exercise in new tactics and were trying them out lol


Like he said its a little embarrassing 40 on 4 . IMO I would accept a peace treaty and move on to bigger pastures.

Edit :

After they have pillaged littlewyan all night of 200000 - I have changed my mind.

Bring it on !


----------



## Dopey

Lets build up resources yea? i need to do robotics, war last 1 month (that's how long its open for) let them settle down and we will get another plan together, everyone need to build up again, and we need MORE people to join in, i lost a lot in this battle not troops ot fleet, but resources, i had to stop ALL my mining and research


----------



## alanjo99

Must admit for an alliance it was pretty laughable !

Even if members could have sent 5 slingers , its is better than none at all!

We are having another round -(see ikariam messages) as we speak - Again not many people joining in !!

Also littlewyan is going to need some resources to build his army again.
They have pillaged over 200000 from him and is left with *nothing*.

I have asked him what he needs (so we don't overload his warehouse) if he can do a list and maybe people can send a boat with whatever you can spare.
If he doesn't build his army back they are just going to keep pillaging him.

If people can give what they can (when we know what he needs)


----------



## Dopey

He needs to first knock his harbour down, seems like its far too high, knock it right down, i have all warned you about this before, the most you need is a lvl 3 and in times of pillage 0 the lower it is, the less they can take


----------



## Glossmax

alanjo99 said:


> Must admit for an alliance it was pretty laughable !
> 
> Even if members could have sent 5 slingers , its is better than none at all!
> 
> We are having another round -(see ikariam messages) as we speak - Again not many people joining in !!


As long as our slinger don't go in first!

Need to get my head around this, if I send a small lot of troops will they attack as a separate wave (and likely to be decimated) or join an army that's already in the fight adding to it's numbers.

In all honesty I think we all needed a lot more time to build up any sort of army to add support. Between the start of the week when the first ideas of war where announced and now I have worked on getting my colonies up to a decent level including and putting a force together. This has been somewhat hard due to small towns and limited supplies. I have however at this point got around 20 Swordsmen & 5 flamer ships and 2 Ballista ships I could commit.


----------



## CharlyLou

If anyone sending in a small load of troops need to make sure that someone with a big army is in first. Just needs coordination and communication.

Make sure that your army whatever the size has been upgraded in your workshop. Will need a load of crystal but its worth it.


----------



## Dopey

I see want your all saying, but at the end of the day, letting others in is a compromise on the simple fact that, as soon as you unblock the harbour the guy just needs 1 simple ship to stop you all invading his town, that's why i think a 1 to 1 is better,, you pick an island you think you can block and pillage and stay with that, if your small and don't have a lot, then pick a small island etc


----------



## alanjo99

Glossmax said:


> As long as our slinger don't go in first!
> 
> Need to get my head around this, if I send a small lot of troops will they attack as a separate wave (and likely to be decimated) or join an army that's already in the fight adding to it's numbers.
> 
> In all honesty I think we all needed a lot more time to build up any sort of army to add support. Between the start of the week when the first ideas of war where announced and now I have worked on getting my colonies up to a decent level including and putting a force together. This has been somewhat hard due to small towns and limited supplies. I have however at this point got around 20 Swordsmen & 5 flamer ships and 2 Ballista ships I could commit.





CharlyLou said:


> If anyone sending in a small load of troops need to make sure that someone with a big army is in first. Just needs coordination and communication.
> 
> Make sure that your army whatever the size has been upgraded in your workshop. Will need a load of crystal but its worth it.


Agreed - when we did Brian5000 over last week - we had it all timed out and 4 of us went in at the same time and massacred him.

Doesnt matter if you can only spare 10 slingers

If we all send in 10 units - we have 400 units at our disposal.

Its team work at the end of the day and we all need to commit to the alliance - if we are going in , we all need to go in , with whatever you can spare.

My 2p anyhow


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> I see want your all saying, but at the end of the day, letting others in is a compromise on the simple fact that, as soon as you unblock the harbour the guy just needs 1 simple ship to stop you all invading his town, that's why i think a 1 to 1 is better,, you pick an island you think you can block and pillage and stay with that, if your small and don't have a lot, then pick a small island etc


If its timed correctly though - you can all arrive together and combine your troops.


----------



## Dopey

I lost 1500 points (war points) in that battle!!


----------



## Glossmax

It's a pity you can't loan your troops to the General and he has control over them for timing etc.


----------



## Dopey

Defence

The best defence (that's defence not attack) is to have your wall the same size as your town (you get a defence bonus then) or even higher, the next is to have a low lvl port, no more than lvl 3, if attacked knock it down (its cheap enough to build it up again) then plenty of war ships in your harbour defending it, if they cant land they cant pillage, and that will give you time to build your units too, lots of stone throwers, (they take less time to make and are cheep) and always keep a good supply of sulphur in your town just for that


----------



## kk1966

How does the point system work. How do you build your points??

I am over at 61:21 if thats any help to anyone and have a good army of around 90 ships and 190 troops


----------



## CharlyLou

If I wanted to station some troops on an island that isn't mine - how do I do this ?


----------



## xxQuartzxx

can anyone help us out . been pillaged and attacked twice now in 2 days ...

got my palace now the emabassy moving to a new site ... just waiting to join the dw alliance ..

these are guys cords

DUSTYHALEY from Aeeiko Braltuos[41:68]

same island as me .. well not for long anyway ...

cheers guys

quartz


----------



## mark1319

Have you been donating towards the mines?

He's a member of Wow Ally which is placed 8th overall.


----------



## xxQuartzxx

wow ally .... never heard of them .. 

were dw .. sod them all .. global domination !!!!! 

lets rock !!


----------



## alanjo99

send in 2 slingers - show him who's boss !


----------



## xxQuartzxx

alanjo99 said:


> send in 2 slingers - show him who's boss !


2 slingers .. you reckon that will get the job done .. shall i make it a even 4 ?

i just sent him a harsh message by way of diplomacy .. think it may not help my cause ..

he's a *****


----------



## mark1319

Going to chuck a spy in and see whats what


----------



## Serious

alanjo99 said:


> send in 2 slingers - show him who's boss !


You get worse.. lol


----------



## kk1966

Quick question.....

If i attack a player with two towns on different islands can i attack/pillage each town 6 times in a rolling 24 hour period or is it 6 attacks/pillage per player regardless of how many towns/islands??

Quick reply needed

Just to add, the way i check is the combat report count against each town.

I am trying to annihalate a member of ZALY Alliance in epsilom and hes starting to whinge....actually i think beg is the word [61:22] Bears Den


----------



## Glossmax

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Quick question.....
> 
> If i attack a player with two towns on different islands can i attack/pillage each town 6 times in a rolling 24 hour period or is it 6 attacks/pillage per player regardless of how many towns/islands??
> 
> Quick reply needed
> 
> Just to add, the way i check is the combat report count against each town.
> 
> I am trying to annihalate a member of ZALY Alliance in epsilom and hes starting to whinge....actually i think beg is the word [61:22] Bears Den


Here's what I found:

IV. Bashing

It is not allowed to attack any given city owned by a player over 6 times in a single 24 hours period.

Bashing is only allowed when your Alliance is at war with another Alliance
The War must be announced on the official Ikariam.com board, in the correct forum and must comply with the boards specific rules.

Note: Attacking troops that are completely destroyed do not count towards the bashing rule.


----------



## kk1966

Glossmax said:


> Here's what I found:
> 
> IV. Bashing
> 
> It is not allowed to attack any given city owned by a player over 6 times in a single 24 hours period.
> 
> Bashing is only allowed when your Alliance is at war with another Alliance
> The War must be announced on the official Ikariam.com board, in the correct forum and must comply with the boards specific rules.
> 
> Note: Attacking troops that are completely destroyed do not count towards the bashing rule.


Thats what i thought....so hes getting it big time now. Unfortunate that his wall is at 160% and he continues to rebuild but hey-ho. Even ZALY alliance are leaving me too it even though ive told them im annihalating him from the map


----------



## Glossmax

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Thats what i thought....so hes getting it big time now. Unfortunate that his wall is at 160% and he continues to rebuild but hey-ho. Even ZALY alliance are leaving me too it even though ive told them im annihalating him from the map


----------



## Stan

Where's this new war gonna take us, hopefully not to hell & back.


----------

